
Apple Pursues New Search Features for a Crowded App Store - qzervaas
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-14/apple-said-to-pursue-new-search-features-for-crowded-app-store
======
stevetrewick
I suppose at this point any change is welcome, but after 8 years of the store
and 7 years of "how Apple could/should fix the store" posts, I'm struggling to
remember a single time I've heard anyone suggest that paid search would be a
good thing.

While 'better discovery' has definitely been on most lists, trials and paid
upgrades generally come higher up. Interesting that the one thing Apple trails
to the press is something basically no one asked for.

------
generj
"App developers have for years urged the iPhone maker to add fresh discovery
tools for users, arguing the crowded market makes it increasingly hard for
people to discover new apps or build sustainable businesses."

I think what makes this newsworthy is mostly how long it took Apple to
seriously work at implementing this feature.

~~~
DigitalJack
I wouldn't confuse work being done with publicly talking about work being
done.

